# rotozip or get all separate



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i am in a dilemma whether to spend less money and get a rotozip RZ20 (http://www.amazon.com/Rotozip-RZ20-...f=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1220993010&sr=8-2) or spend more and get a dedicated jig saw and a dedicated cutout tool.

as a rule in life, i do not believe that one thing can do it all. the more something tries to do, the worse it performs at each.

i need it for moderate jig saw operations and cutout jobs like installing a new power outlet in a baseboard without taking it out.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I think you are correct
One is better for some than the other
It depends
Sometimes either will work
Sometimes one is much superior
Sometimes I use both

I'd suggest a simpler, less expensive Roto
(trust me, you'll add the add-ons you think _you_ might use later)
And a good Jig


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Generally I get very little use out of my jigsaw in remodeling. Cutting out sinks is just about it. 

I use my RotoZip all the time, and it will do many things a jigsaw will.

Get both! :laughing:

If you get the RotoZip, definately get a variable speed model.


----------

